# Rest in peace Chaco.



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Chaco just died a minute ago.

It had only been a little over a week. You tried so hard baby, but in the end life wasn't being fair to you. I'm so sorry.

Rest in warm waters darling.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I saw your other thread, but I had no idea how to help his illness, I'm sorry he got sick and passed away. he's a pretty betta, and the name you chose is cute.....he probably already had a problem before you got him, but if not sometimes things like that just happen and their really isn't anything you can do to make them get better from it. I'm sure he was happy with you and his new home while you had him..


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Chaco.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, but he is happier now in a better place.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

